# Some of my latest.



## Nowski (Nov 16, 2015)

Some recent ones that I have finished.

8" fillet in AEBL steel, Amboyna Burl and African Blackwood 


 

Skinner in Mesquite Burl and Alabama Damascus.




Vest fighter in Gimlet Burl and 1084 steel.




Hunter in 1075 steel with Hamon and Amber Stag Bone.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2015)

All very nice Shannon, but I really like the skeet handled one most out of this group

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2015)

Go to the head of the class! Great stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow - You've been busy! All great looking but I think the filet wins for me. Great wood combo but the lines are just sexy on that blade. 
How thick is the spine on that AEB-L?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nowski (Nov 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - You've been busy! All great looking but I think the filet wins for me. Great wood combo but the lines are just sexy on that blade.
> How thick is the spine on that AEB-L?


Thanks, that one is .110 
Busy, shoot these are nothing I have probably made 40 oyster knives in the meantime too haha.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2015)

Filet is my favorite also. Very nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 16, 2015)

Too hard of a choice...all superb in so many ways. The filet is a flashy sleek piece...but the mesquite burl skinner is nice...and how bout that vest fighter and the hamon line on the hunter...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 16, 2015)

Very nice work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

